# Acer Aspire 5315 DVD drive issue



## jm1986 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi there,

I recently bought an Acer Aspire 5315 (as you probably gathered from the post title!) and at first, the DVD drive worked fine. However, recently (I don't know an exact time when it happened) it has stopped working, to the extent that my laptop doesn't even register that it has a disc drive. 

I went into the device manager, and it says that my DVD drive (a Matshita UJ-850S) is faulty, that the drivers are corrupt or missing. However, when I go to refresh them/ replace them, I get a message saying that the drivers are all working fine. Which they obviously ain't...

So, any ideas?!

Cheers muchly!


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi jm1986 Welcome to TSF
Try going into device manager and disabling the drive and then reboot and see if it is found again. If not then the drive may have failed.


----------



## jm1986 (Mar 16, 2008)

Nah, no such luck I'm afraid. So, a failed drive eh? What does that mean, replacing it?


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

> What does that mean, replacing it?


Unfortunately yes.
I this system still under the 1 year warranty?
How you get in tochange it. I can't help you with, I haven't had mine apart yet.


----------



## jm1986 (Mar 16, 2008)

Well I only bought it like, a couple of months ago. So I can take it back to the shop and get it replaced I guess


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

That would be my recommendation, that way you would be sure not to void your warranty.


----------



## jm1986 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey, fixed it 

I did a factory settings restore, which wasn't ideal, but it worked,a nd have a DVD drive now!


----------

